# stale bread ordaments?



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok so i am on a very tight budget for christmas this year and dont have much christmas stuff at all im wanting to make decorations and saw the salt dough ordaments and the bead ordaments made with glue but im wonderingif theres a way to make the clay with old bread without the glue?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Without something to bind the bread, such as glue, it would just fall apart....


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Mix uncooked flour and water to a glue consistency and use it in the bread maybe? Don't know if it would work but it would be worth a try. Also, liquid starch would probably work as a glue substitute. If nothing else you could just use cookie cutters to cut shapes out of the bread and let them dry. The great thing is that you could feed them to the birds after Christmas! Good luck!


----------

